# You know what we should do??



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I was thinking of an idea we can do during the long winter months. One person should randomly pick out a recipe that he/she saw online/in a book that he/she never tried and posts it on here. Then we can pick a day/weekend where we make this recipe and come back with comments on wether this is a keeper or not.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Not a bad idea. Would this recipe be Halloween oriented??


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I think that's a great idea....Always helps to "road test" the recipes before you're jammed up for time. Count me in.l


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd be up for getting in on this (at least for some of the recipes).


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I would say that is should be Halloween oriented to pre-test drive recipes, like pandora said!

Kewl! Would anyone else be interested?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

i'd be interested...I like cooking!

Ruggerz


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Me! Im in for at least some of them. Not sure during this time of year I could do all but definately some.*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We're about to go through a long awaited kitchen remodel, but once done and I'm up and running again I think this would be fun. I'd love to have a halloween party this coming year and would be looking for recipes to make.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

This is great! I was thinking of doing this after the holidays since it's such a busy time of year.

How about we start in mid-January?


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea! I would be up for it after the holidays. Right now I am fairly busy with other holiday baking but after Christmas I would love too.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh sounds like fun! Count me in!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great idea, my cooking skills are limited, but I think I can bake and I am pretty good at party food!.... count me in too.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

This sounds fun! Count me in for some recipes.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in also. I love cooking.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh! Looks like we have ourselves a nice little cooking group going. OK! Well, if you'd like, I can post a poll tomorrow to see who wants to do it wich weekend in January? Then one of us can chose the first recipe!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Count me in too!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Count me in!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That is a great idea! That way even if you can't make all of them you can hearif it is worth the time and or effort


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok! I feel really stupid for asking BUT....................

how do you post a poll?? Could someone please tell me?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

No worries, it's in a spot where most people never look! You have to do it in a new thread, but it's down in the "Additional Options" section. Just scroll down farther than you normally would (it's way below the first "Submit New Thread" button). There's a box to check for including a poll with a choice for how many options you want. Enter that number and click the "Submit" button. It'll take you to another screen where you will fill in all the other poll information.

Hope that's clear enough!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds fun to me. I am sure the husband will appreciate taste testing some food =)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I was thinking of an idea we can do during the long winter months. One person should randomly pick out a recipe that he/she saw online/in a book that he/she never tried and posts it on here. Then we can pick a day/weekend where we make this recipe and come back with comments on wether this is a keeper or not.
> 
> What do you guys think??


Sorry not sure how this is supposed to work.
ONE person picks a recipe, the REST of us make that same recipe during a certain weekend, and then we all review?
I'll do my best to participate but that will depend on the recipe chosen. It's not always easy to find ingredients for american recipes here.

MsM


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't worry Meeps. We'll make sure that the recipes don't contain any maple syrup or reeces pieces!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Bring the maple syrup recipes on!
Got to use up the rest of my tiny $5 bottle of canadian maple syrup!

MsM


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

lots of talking but no recipe exchange here yet . . . 


spicy salsa


2 tins of chopped tomatoes
1 green pepper diced
1 yelow or orange pepper diced
1 medium onion diced
1 large clove of garlic squeezed/minced
1 vegetable stock cube
2 cubes of frozen spinach or equivelant fresh spinach
2 finely diced chilies or more according to taste preference

salt & pepper

easy - put all the above ingredients in a pot & cook until onion is soft buy still has bite. allow to cool & taste - use for dipping crisps/chips or for fajitas


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey I like Witchies recipe is this what we are doing? If not Im making that for the next Dolphin football game for sure*


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

We've got a couple threads going on this. I love withiepoo's recipe above and think that should definitely be done. We should do this one next. 
Here's the other thread...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/75303-dates-hfs-cooking-group.html

We're planning on making gelatine eyeballs the week of Jan. 24-Jan.31 (give some freedom for people). 

Mistress also started a group, thinking maybe I'll post something there.
Halloween Forum - HF Cooking Group


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

We've got a couple threads going on this. I love withiepoo's recipe above and think that should definitely be done. We should do this one next. 
Here's the other thread...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/75303-dates-hfs-cooking-group.html

We're planning on making gelatine eyeballs the week of Jan. 24-Jan.31 (give some freedom for people). 

Mistress also started a group, thinking maybe I'll post something there.
Halloween Forum - HF Cooking Group


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I been so busy all of December that I really need to catch up on the reading here! Oh this was a a terrific idea Mistress! I agree trying these recipes out before halloween parties is quite a relief!

I also have a large 7 page section of recipes & prep pictures in my web site (the banner below takes you there) I had some folks ask if I could post some pictures of how I made stuff so we started shooting prep pictures of the recipes. Helps a lot for those that are not folks that cook a lot.

I love your idea here & that eyeball recipe is something I been attempting to tackle for over a year & never seem to get around to trying it even tho I always have the ingredients on hand.

Someone here mentioned about having problems getting their chocolate out of the mold.....solution......candy mold should be put in the frig & left in for awhile till the top of the candy is cold. I leave my molds in the frig for sometime even with small items. When removing the mold from the frig I turn it upside down & let it just sit. As the candy & mold start to warm to room temp. the candy losens from the mold & either falls out or you can give it a good tap & it should release. If you try to remove the mold from the frig before the candy is cold it will stick to the mold & will not have a shiny surface.

I'm not sure about making these gelatin eyeballs in candy molds but I will tell ya that on my last trip to the candy distributor to pick up supplies I did purchase 2 different size molds that they have that are eye molds. If these work you guys can find these eye molds on EBAY in the candy mold sections. Most little companies that sell there if you don't find the eye molds posted just email them & ask them if they have them & if they can post them on the auction.
I would offer to get them but I have to place a min. order of $500.00 w/ this company & I don't need supplies right now. 


One other thought......if they are not holding their shape....perhaps its because of using to much liquid. When I make centers for candy whether it be bon bons or ganche for truffles, sometimes I have to add more powdered sugar for firmness to get them to hold up when they are dipped....so when I make these I'll try cutting back a bit on the liquid.

Has anyone attempted painting those pupils yet?

Muf


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i think that would be cool we can try out new recepies that i'm sure we've all been wanting to use for halloween parties and such.. i know theres a few that i saw last year that looked awesome and wanted to try doing for my party.


----------

